# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Feja bazohet ne perralla dhe endrra

## iliria e para

Psh. kur hoxhallaret duan te bindin dike per egzistencen e Zotit,zakonish flasin per ndonje enderr qe kishte pare Ebu bakir ose ndonje Ebu tjeter apor ndonje femi. Hoxhallaret e intepretojne endrren ashtu si duan vet dhe e percjellin me nje kashelashe.
Pse bejne keshtu? A a kaq naiv jane besimtaret musliman dhe nuk guxojne te diskutojnegjerat konkrete?
Ja nje shembull

----------


## bili99

http://youtu.be/mQorzOS-F6w



Ndjese past,vdiq ne Dhjetorin qe sa e lam,vdiq advokati i lirise njerezore nga dogmat e ideologjive fetare.Advokati i mendjes se hapur,logjikes dhe debatit..ai fitoi cdo debat me klerike te cdo feje...humbje e madhe per njerezimin!
Ideologjia fetare eshte me e perhapur ne bote se cdo gje, eshte me e perqafuar nga njerezimi se cdo gje dhe ka bere keqperdorimet me c'njerezore se cdo gje,kjo ta thote se sa pertac eshte njerezimi per te mesuar gjerat elementare...Ka nje pergjigje te thjeshte " keshtu e gjetem ,keshtu do ta leme kete bote...le te bejme si gjithe njerezimi"...por njeriu pararoje i lirise nuk ben c'ben krejt njerezimi! 
Njemiljon shqiptare e leshuan Kosoven, por nje pakice edhe pse nuk ishin aty,iu kethyen kur duheshte...kjo do ishte nje analogji qe shkon per ta kuptuar nje shqiptar ordinere!


P.S.
Nuk e ndaje mendimin e Ch.H. per shume ceshtje dhe per vleresime qe ai ka per shume personalitete te njohura ne bote,por per kendveshtrimin ndaj fese dhe keqperdorimeve fetare per te percare dhe roberuar njerezimin e adhuroja kur ishte i gjalle dhe sot qe nuk jeton me..ai e perfitoi perjetesine se e jetoi jeten e lire pa frike dhe te pavarur...njerezimi nuk eshte prone e askujt...njeriu eshte i lire dhe ka nje jete dhe meriton ta jetoje ne liri dhe ne lumturi per vetveten dhe jo per "zotin"..... "
"Une Lirine e dua dhe nuk dua zot permbi mua"

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## NeutronStar

> http://youtu.be/mQorzOS-F6w
> 
> 
> 
> Ndjese past,vdiq ne Dhjetorin qe sa e lam,vdiq advokati i lirise njerezore nga dogmat e ideologjive fetare.Advokati i mendjes se hapur,logjikes dhe debatit..ai fitoi cdo debat me klerike te cdo feje...humbje e madhe per njerezimin!
> Ideologjia fetare eshte me e perhapur ne bote se cdo gje, eshte me e perqafuar nga njerezimi se cdo gje dhe ka bere keqperdorimet me c'njerezore se cdo gje,kjo ta thote se sa pertac eshte njerezimi per te mesuar gjerat elementare...Ka nje pergjigje te thjeshte " keshtu e gjetem ,keshtu do ta leme kete bote...le te bejme si gjithe njerezimi"...por njeriu pararoje i lirise nuk ben c'ben krejt njerezimi! 
> Njemiljon shqiptare e leshuan Kosoven, por nje pakice edhe pse nuk ishin aty,iu kethyen kur duheshte...kjo do ishte nje analogji qe shkon per ta kuptuar nje shqiptar ordinere!
> 
> 
> ...




Ky ishte legjend faktikisht, por gjithsesi nuk eshte se ishte i vetmi, Ch H dhe  Richard dawkins pothuajse te njejten mesazh shperndajne tek njerzimi i sotem. 

Gjithsesi eshte dicka e bukur qe ne bote egzistojne njerez qe mundohen te zgjojne te pergjumet  te cilet kane rene ne gjendje kome prej idiotelliqeve te fese.

----------


## iliria e para

Nuk e di se pse keso reagimesh?!
Une ketu po flas me fakte dhe per kete ua sollanje video.
Sa here qe shoh video ne internet ku flasin hoxhallaraet ata permendin ndonje enderr.
Po si u be puna e Kuranit? Si iu paraqit Allahu Muhamedit?
Mos ishin ulur "kamkryq" dhe bisedonin, apor edhe kjo ndodhi ne enderr?

----------


## Scion

Kerkoj me shume seriozitet nga pjesemarrsit ne kete teme,
Do ju sugjeroja dhe miqeve te cilet mbrojne idete dhe parimet Ateiste, qe pyetjet ti shtrojne ne diskutim normal e jo per te thrritur/terhequr vemendjen e grupeve te tjera qe mbrojne ide te tjera, dhe poashtu per besimtaret qe marrin pjese mundohuni ti permbaheni rregullave te pjesmarrjes.

Ju faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Renato196

Ne nje klase fillore fillon pune nje mesuese e re. Ne nje ore mesimi bie fjala per fene dhe mesuesja thote: une jam ateiste, kush prej jush femije eshte ateist? Femijet qe as e kishin haberin duke i bere qefin mesueses i ngriten te gjithe duart. Veten nje vajze e vogel nuk e ngre doren. Po ti pse s'e ngrite doren? e pyet mesuesja. Une jam muslimane- thote vajza. Po pse? pyet prape mesuesja. Babai im, nena ime, vellezerit,motrat jane muslimane. Dhe une besoj tek Zoti. Po nese te gjithe ata jane budallenj, ti cfare do ishe? e pyet mesuesja. Atehere do isha ATEISTE thote vajza.

----------


## Elytony

> Psh. kur hoxhallaret duan te bindin dike per egzistencen e Zotit,zakonish flasin per ndonje enderr qe kishte pare Ebu bakir ose ndonje Ebu tjeter apor ndonje femi. Hoxhallaret e intepretojne endrren ashtu si duan vet dhe e percjellin me nje kashelashe.
> Pse bejne keshtu? A a kaq naiv jane besimtaret musliman dhe nuk guxojne te diskutojnegjerat konkrete?
> Ja nje shembull
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fudpA7RieEY


"Mënyra më e mirë t'i realizosh ëndrrat është të zgjohesh nga gjumi",zgjohu e mos flej mos burr merr diç konkrete debatoje me maturi e mendjemprehtësi e leri dëshirat e epshet anash!!!

PAQE!

----------


## iliria e para

Une nuk jam ne gjum , as enderr e as nuk jetoj ne iluzione.
Ti nese ke dicka per temen na trego. Na trego per perrallaat( meselet) qe fliten neper xhamia dhe si ju shpall Kurani Muhemdit, a i ishte ne gjum dhe enderr?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DI5g...eature=related

----------


## Antiproanti

> Feja bazohet ne perralla dhe endrra ...


Ne cka bazohen perrallat dhe endrrat?

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Ne cka bazohen perrallat dhe endrrat?



*(Buhariu 4:54: 476; 6:60:402 dhe Al Tirmidhi 2562). Transmetohet nga Al  Tirmidhiu, e më vonë edhe nga Ibn Kathiri në komentimin kuranor të sures 55:72 që;
profeti Muhamed është dëgjuar duke thënë se shpërblimi më i vogël për banorët e xhehenetit do të jetë një vendbanim me 80 000 shërbëtorë dhe 72 gra, mbi të cilin gjendet një kube e dekoruar me xhevahirë, diamantë e rubinë, e gjerë  distanca nga Al-Xhabia (Damask) deri në Sana (Jemen) Për më tepër hadithet e Buhariut konsiderohen të vërtet
*

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Psh. kur hoxhallaret duan te* bindin dike per egzistencen e Zotit*,zakonish flasin per ndonje enderr qe kishte pare Ebu bakir ose ndonje Ebu tjeter apor ndonje femi. Hoxhallaret e intepretojne endrren ashtu si duan vet dhe e percjellin me nje kashelashe.
> Pse bejne keshtu? A a kaq naiv jane besimtaret musliman dhe nuk guxojne te diskutojnegjerat konkrete?
> Ja nje shembull
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fudpA7RieEY




Por vdekja egziston por se dijm kur ndodh ne qfar moshe ndodh edhe si do te ndodh. Besojm ne vdekje sepse e kemi pa dhe eshte e pranishme. Eshte e veshtir te  besosh ne diqka qe egziston por qe nuk e shef ketu eshte themeli i besimit.

Pra egziston.

----------


## Sturmgewehr

a ka mundesi te me tregoje dikush pse postet e mija humben neper tema??? 

Parashtrova ketu nje pyetje ati antarit *Scion* lart edhe postin ma kan fshir

Pyetjen qe parashtrova une esht thelbesore ketu edhe nga moskujdesia e till tema do devijoje dikund ku nuk duhbet prandaj kerkova qe te me sqwarohewt kjo:





> Kerkoj me shume seriozitet nga pjesemarrsit ne kete teme,
> Do ju sugjeroja dhe miqeve te cilet *mbrojne idete dhe parimet Ateiste*, qe pyetjet ti shtrojne ne diskutim normal e jo per te thrritur/terhequr vemendjen e grupeve te tjera qe mbrojne ide te tjera, dhe poashtu per besimtaret qe marrin pjese mundohuni ti permbaheni rregullave te pjesmarrjes.
> 
> Ju faleminderit per mirekuptimin.


Cilat jan parimet edhe idet e Ateizmit ?

edhe nese e ke bere kete gabim nga pakujdesia te lutem permirsoje postin tend se kjo nuk ka kuptim.

----------


## iliria e para

Djale drenice, nuk eshte ktu pyetja te besojme ose jo. Ketu eshte fjala per ate qe feja si baze ka endrrat dhe perrallat. Beso ti ne ckate duash, por nuk mund ta mohosh te verteten.

----------


## Elytony

> Une nuk jam ne gjum , as enderr e as nuk jetoj ne iluzione.
> Ti nese ke dicka per temen na trego. Na trego per perrallaat( meselet) qe fliten neper xhamia dhe si ju shpall Kurani Muhemdit, a i ishte ne gjum dhe enderr?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DI5g...eature=related


Mund të mos jeni në gjumë por në gjumë jetoni,kurse ËNDRRA dhe ILUZIONI kanë dallime.

Unë për temën kam për të thënë se ia vlenë për tema të tilla të debatohet mirpo në frymen moraliste kur ekspozohet edukata.
Kurse sa i përket zbritjës së Kur'anit që keni pyetur si duket keni njohuri pak a shumë,pastaj shpresoj t'a keni bërë pyetjen që të mësoni mbi përgjigjëjen e jo prapavija pa fund të mbarë.

Nëse pyesni për shpalljën e Kur'anit tek Muhammedi salAll-llahu alejhi we selem iu shpallë në dy mënyra: Me 'zile'(ka nevojë sqarimi por nuk gjej term tjetër) dhe përmes engjullit Xhibril a.s. që të dy format përbëjnë një tërsi të vetme. Kur keni thënë ''SI iu shpall...'' nuk e di nëse keni pasur qëllim ecurin e shpalljës apo këtë që unë mendova dhe ja,ua ceka!


PAQE!

----------


## iliria e para

Menura o çun, menyra. Ne  çfare gjendje (pohohet ) te kete qene Muhamedi? Dhe çka eshte zilja? Ai me Xhebrailin si kontaktonte?

----------


## iliria e para



----------


## iliria e para

Keso perrallash shpifin hoxhallaret.

----------


## iliria e para

Kurse ky frigon njerzit dhe u thot qe nuk duhet festuar dhe duhet pergaditur per varr, per vdekje, ajo eshte feste.... Nje here flet ne arabisht se keshtu eshte me bindes...

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

> a ka mundesi te me tregoje dikush pse postet e mija humben neper tema??? 
> 
> Parashtrova ketu nje pyetje ati antarit *Scion* lart edhe postin ma kan fshir
> 
> Pyetjen qe parashtrova une esht thelbesore ketu edhe nga moskujdesia e till tema do devijoje dikund ku nuk duhbet prandaj kerkova qe te me sqwarohewt kjo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mos u be merak se edhe komentet e mija po avullohen nuk eshte hera e pare sepse ca komente kunder katolikeve dhe muslimaneve avullohen per arsye se dikujt ja vret syrin te lexojne te verteten

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

Kerkoni Sam Harris dhe e shihni me mire se cka i ben predikuesve besimtar ai.

----------

